
Show HN: Typesafe Java microservices fwk without codegen - guven
https://github.com/guven/microb
======
guven
Microb is in working prototype stage.

You adhere to a convention on the server side code and as a bonus you get
typesafe client code without code generation and/or writing a contract.

Comments and contributions are more than welcome.

